# East Mids Meet #7 - 21st May *** NEW VENUE / DETAILS ***



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Sorry for not posting about the next meet sooner, just not had time to think about it this last week or so.

*Right, after BMX has cancelled the Yorkshire cruise and not bothered to tell me I'm gonna have to change the plans completely.*

I'm going to propose the meeting place of the Woodend Inn near Huthwaite at *1pm* - 1 hour earlier than normal this time. This will be on Sunday 21st May.

*Start Point...*
*The Woodend Inn
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, Nottinghamshire NG17 2QJ*

The end point will be different and will allow us a decent route and to end at a pub with decent food, so the end point will be The Snipe At Sutton, on the A38 near the M1 Junction 28.

*End Point...*
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

I've just been out for a 2 hour trip to plan a route which will be about 50 miles and abour 2 hours. Going from the Woodend through Matlock and the Chatsworth grounds, to Chesterfield and onto the Snipe.

I'm then going to suggest some time back at the pub for me to VAG-Com anyones car who wants it, either alarm beep, auto locking, throttle body reset etc etc. Then after that I'll be having food in the pub with whoever wants to join us.

Sorry for the lack of notice of the change, but I've this second gone to check on numbers in the other thead to fin'd it cancelled! I don't know the area that way so am going to stick with my own turf for the meet and cruise. Hope thats not causing too many problems for people.










Who's interested?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

You can count on me and Gill joining you Nick.

TThriller


----------



## ChrisRobs (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi,

I'm interested in attending my first TT event.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ChrisRobs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in attending my first TT event.
> 
> ...


You can be assured of a very warm welcome Chris. You may want to join up with the Yorkshire section en-route to the rendezvous.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60593

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I've updated the meet and cruise details since the total change of plans.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick,

We may meet up with you for some food later on, what time you planning on eating

Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sara G said:


> Nick,
> 
> We may meet up with you for some food later on, what time you planning on eating
> 
> Sara


Quick timeplan is:

Meet - 1pm
Start Cruise - 1:30pm
Cruise about 2 hours.
End Cruise - 3:30pm
Time for VAG-Com - ?
Eating about 4 ish then.

I can always do some more VAG-Com after eating anyway.

Hope to see you anyway if you can. 

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Nick,

Will try and get over to this one if I can (if that's ok?) - that way I can check out your blueflame 'in the flesh' as it were!

Already have something planned for that day but may be able to body swerve it, depending on the reaction from she who must be obeyed.

Will let you know in the week.

Warren.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Will try and get over to this one if I can (if that's ok?) - that way I can check out your blueflame 'in the flesh' as it were!
> 
> ...


More than welcome mate. Just make sure you know you WILL be spending money after attending. Johnny G came to his first meet before buying his TT with some questions, next week he bought his TT.  So yeah if you can make it that would be awesome, always good to put faces to forum names.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Cheers Nick - sounds ominous!

Went to the West Midlands Meet last week (hi Dave and Gill BTW) but am looking forward to an actual cruise too.

As I say, will get back to you in the week.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I just mean as soon as you see X part or Y mod you will want it  HeHe!

See yo next week if you can.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Still no Saturday meets then.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Still no Saturday meets then.


How about Saturday 17th of June, if you can make that date I'll set it now as the next meet. 

I've actually got the owners club rep meet this saturday, then my meet the day after on the sunday so got a bust weekend this time.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry Nick i'm in Tenerife that week try and do it for the July meet if everybody else is agreed to it, and i will try and get my mate with his 225 roadster as well.  or is July meet going to be at Gaydon on the 16th July.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Sorry Nick i'm in Tenerife that week try and do it for the July meet if everybody else is agreed to it, and i will try and get my mate with his 225 roadster as well.  or is July meet going to be at Gaydon on the 16th July.


July is indeed Gaydon for the National Meet on the 16th so there will be no local meet. We'll have to see how it goes for August then. Unless the 10th or 24th of June are any better for you?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Went to the West Midlands Meet last week (hi Dave and Gill BTW) but am looking forward to an actual cruise too.


Hi to you too Warren. What route are you planning on using to get up North to Mansfield?

-------------------------



barton TT said:


> Still no Saturday meets then.


Saturdays are far too precious for most of us!

------------------------



Nem said:


> I can always do some more VAG-Com after eating anyway.
> 
> Nick


I'll bring my VAGCOM lead and laptop too Nick : you can pass on what youve learnt so far [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

TThriller


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Wont be on the cruise Nick cos I have a beer mission the night before but will definitely see you at Snipe about half three for a bite to eat.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok mate 

Have a good one Saturday night then!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick

We off up to Newcastle/Gateshead on Saturday for a bit of clubbin'. Oh, and to collect a set of BBS LM Wheels on Sunday morning.

Will try and intercept the cruise if we can time it right. Can you PM me your mobile no? Hope to get to the pub for grub anyway.

Whether there's room in the TT for set of 4 wheels and tyres, clothes AND the laptop is questionable 

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds about as bust a weekend as I'm going to be having, APS open day sat morning followed by the TTOC Rep meet in the afternoon. Then my meet on the sunaday afternoon.

I've pm'd you my mobile number for you to try and find us at some poinn Sunday afternoon. As I said tho it looks so far like I'l be on the cruise on my own 

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the West Midlands Meet last week (hi Dave and Gill BTW) but am looking forward to an actual cruise too.


Hi to you too Warren. What route are you planning on using to get up North to Mansfield?

Dave - AA route planner suggests M42, A42, M1, A38 and B6027.

Is there a better route?

Have a good night out on Saturday - went to the Bigg Market a few years ago and am still recovering now :lol: Hope to see you on Sunday if we both can make it


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Nem don,t think i can make this meet have some family commitments on Sunday but will try.Have a good meet.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

How's it going Nick? Many going on Sunday?

I'm up for it depending on the weather. It'll be about a 140 mile round trip for me so I don't fancy it if it's persisting down. I do fancy checking out that blueflame though.

I'll have a look at the weather and forecast on Sunday morning.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> How's it going Nick? Many going on Sunday?
> 
> I'm up for it depending on the weather. It'll be about a 140 mile round trip for me so I don't fancy it if it's persisting down. I do fancy checking out that blueflame though.
> 
> I'll have a look at the weather and forecast on Sunday morning.


H mate.

Not sure how it's looking for Sunday with regards turnout, seems that most of my regulars are only going to come for the meet up at the end. I'll still be there for 1pm to see if anyone wants to go on the cruise, may just go for a drive by myself if nobody comes then.

I'll definatly be back for about half 3 / 4 ish at the end pub to meet with everyone else then. It's just that nobody has definatly said they will be there at 1pm for the cruise.

Hope you can make it at some point tho, either 1pm of half 3 ish.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nick - will definately be there for 1 tomorrow unless it's torrential rain. Forecast is bad but hopefully won't be chronic.

In the event you call it off please post before 11.30 tomorrow morning as it's a long way to go to turn around again!

Cheers,

Warren.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Nick - will definately be there for 1 tomorrow unless it's torrential rain. Forecast is bad but hopefully won't be chronic.
> 
> In the event you call it off please post before 11.30 tomorrow morning as it's a long way to go to turn around again!
> 
> ...


I'll definatly be there for 1 then mate. If as you say it is stupidly bad then I'll post before 11 to make sure you see it. I can't imagine it being that bad tho.

See you tomorrow mate.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I may have to bow out. Had a very long day couple of days at work left 4.30 on Thursday not getting home till midnight last night due to flight delays so am wiped out tomorrow. If i wake up feeling better than i do today I will be there from 3pm, not sure what the car will look like though not driven it this week

Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No problem Sara, see how it turns out tomorrow then.

I'm thinking that next month we can have a better meet all round, better cruise, turnout and weather I hope.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

i hope so, cannot wait for the rain to stop ironic that I was in Southampton and London last week and all the talked about was the lack of water and stand pipes. It hasn't stopped raining for any length of time up here

If things work out I will see you guys tomorrow, need to re read the start of the post to find out where we are meeting

Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for warren and dave for coming today!

Pics and meet thread up in the main section...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63261










Nick


----------

